# Books



## pawprint91 (Jul 27, 2022)

I really enjoy reading (moreso than watching tv, or any other hobby, really...!) - just wondered if anybody else did and if you've read any good books recently? I'll read anything, but my favourite authors are Lisa Jewell (just finished The Family Remains!), Jodi Picoult & Marian Keyes!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Jul 27, 2022)

My favourite authors are Nevil Shute and Robert Goddard although I prefer Robert Goddard's earlier books (say 2010 and before) to his latest ones. After that John Le Carre and Len Deighton. I have tried some more modern detective series, like the Detective Louise Blackwell one, but find successive books have ever more cut and paste than earlier ones - a very lazy way of churning out books quickly!


----------



## freesia (Jul 27, 2022)

pawprint91 said:


> my favourite authors are Lisa Jewell (just finished The Family Remains!), Jodi Picoult & Marian Keyes


My favourite authors too!! I also like Rachel Abbott, Nicci French and Dorothy Koomson. I also like Victoria Hislop but just could not get to grips with Cartes Postales from Greece, though a friend thought it was good.
One of the best books i've read has been Into the Darkest Corner by Elizabeth Haynes, if you like thrillers/psychological drama. I've recommended it to a few people.

I'm currently reading Jodi Picoult's The Book of Two Ways. I only started it yesterday but am already three quarters way through.


----------



## Lisa66 (Jul 27, 2022)

I feel exactly the same as you @MikeyBikey , there was a time when I couldn’t wait for the next Robert Goddard to come out, but haven’t bothered for a very long time. I would still thoroughly recommend his earlier books though.

 I got very into Kate Ellis books a few years back, murder mysteries set in Devon with an historical mystery running along side. Good to start with the first one, but not essential.

My favourite read for a long while has been “ A Gentleman in Moscow”  by Amor Towls, I loved it and am currently part way through his most recent offering, also very good. 

Next in line is Jojo Moyes “The Giver if Stars”, which has been highly recommended to me by my daughter and many others …so much so that I don’t think I’m going to be able to get away without reading it


----------



## eggyg (Jul 27, 2022)

I read every single day, never miss. It’s usually bedtime. I’m mostly into crime/thrillers ( not cosy crime) but do like contemporary novels too. My favourite authors are many, including Simon Kernick, MW Craven (local lad), Harlan Corben, Stephen Leather, Graham Masterton, Peter May, Stuart McBride to name but a few. I have them all in alphabetical order by author on my bookshelves. 
My current read is a bit of a strange one, Sixteen Horses by Greg Buchanan. It’s a crime/thriller and the premise is good but I’m not loving  it, but I will carry on. I also like to have lots of books on my TBR ( to be read) shelf to chose from otherwise I get a bit twitchy!


----------



## eggyg (Jul 27, 2022)

freesia said:


> My favourite authors too!! I also like Rachel Abbott, Nicci French and Dorothy Koomson. I also like Victoria Hislop but just could not get to grips with Cartes Postales from Greece, though a friend thought it was good.
> One of the best books i've read has been Into the Darkest Corner by Elizabeth Haynes, if you like thrillers/psychological drama. I've recommended it to a few people.
> 
> I'm currently reading Jodi Picoult's The Book of Two Ways. I only started it yesterday but am already three quarters way through.


I struggled with Cartes Postal too, I loved all her previous books. I visited Spinalonga after reading The Island. But her last book, the sequel to The Island, One August Night, was one of the worst books I’ve ever read. It was if her publishers told her they needed a sequel and she bashed it out in a couple of  hours. Writing by numbers in my humble opinion.
Jodie Picoult was a favourite of mine many years ago but I thought they became a bit “samey”.


----------



## pawprint91 (Jul 27, 2022)

freesia said:


> My favourite authors too!! I also like Rachel Abbott, Nicci French and Dorothy Koomson. I also like Victoria Hislop but just could not get to grips with Cartes Postales from Greece, though a friend thought it was good.
> One of the best books i've read has been Into the Darkest Corner by Elizabeth Haynes, if you like thrillers/psychological drama. I've recommended it to a few people.
> 
> I'm currently reading Jodi Picoult's The Book of Two Ways. I only started it yesterday but am already three quarters way through.


I've read about a third of The Island by Victoria Hislop, keep meaning to get back into it! That was my first read by her though. Glad you're enjoying The Book of Two Ways - I heard mixed reviews about that one overall, but I LOVED it! Probably one of my favourites of hers - my very favourite of hers is The Storyteller.

PS. Thanks for the recommendation, will check it out!


----------



## pawprint91 (Jul 27, 2022)

Lisa66 said:


> Next in line is Jojo Moyes “The Giver if Stars”, which has been highly recommended to me by my daughter and many others …so much so that I don’t think I’m going to be able to get away without reading it


I really enjoyed this one - it's quite different to her other stuff, but very good!


----------



## freesia (Jul 27, 2022)

eggyg said:


> But her last book, the sequel to The Island, One August Night, was one of the worst books I’ve ever read


I've got that on my shelf to read. I'd love to go to Spinalonga, based on reading The Island. I'm never without a book, wherever i go theres one with me. 


pawprint91 said:


> Glad you're enjoying The Book of Two Ways - I heard mixed reviews about that one overall


I am enjoying it though i've struggled with the physics bits and trying to pronounce some of the Egyptian names! The Storyteller is really good, i enjoyed that too.
Try and finish The Island, it is good.

Another book i enjoyed was Goodnight Beautiful by Dorothy Koomson, it made me cry.

I think the only books i struggle to read are science fiction, fantasy and biographies/autobiographies.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 27, 2022)

Lisa66 said:


> My favourite read for a long while has been “ A Gentleman in Moscow” by Amor Towls, I loved it and am currently part way through his most recent offering, also very good


Such a good book.  The descriptions of the different characters were so vivid, and the relationships that develop over the time were described so beautifully. 

I have recently read I know where the Crawdad sings and I am looking forward to seeing the film.  I know the reviews are not so good but I still want to see it.  

Last night I finished Hamnet By Maggie OFarrell. Another good book.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 27, 2022)

I've just won a nice new Kindle in a raffle so will soon be getting going downloading books I haven't read.  Of which there are at least 3 or 4 years worth - no idea why but from reading anything and everything, and investing in Kindles when they first invented them - we both just packed up reading books.  Which is a lucky co-incidence because they're just about going to stop support for our old ones, ie won't be able to download books to them anyway very soon.  I could have bought the r. tickets in 2019, 20, 21 or 22 so I've possibly spent the price of a Kindle on em anyway!  (a Club we belong to hasn't been able to hold an in person AGM rally since 2019, and the raffle is drawn at that - ie last week!)


----------



## trophywench (Jul 27, 2022)

trophywench said:


> I've just won a nice new Kindle in a raffle so will soon be getting going downloading books I haven't read.  Of which there are at least 3 or 4 years worth - no idea why but from reading anything and everything, and investing in Kindles when they first invented them - we both just packed up reading books.  Which is a lucky co-incidence because they're just about going to stop support for our old ones, ie won't be able to download books to them anyway very soon.  I could have bought the r. tickets in 2019, 20, 21 or 22 so I've possibly spent the price of a Kindle on em anyway!  (a Club we belong to hasn't been able to hold an in person AGM rally since 2019, and the raffle is drawn at that - ie last week!)


----------



## eggyg (Jul 28, 2022)

SB2015 said:


> Such a good book.  The descriptions of the different characters were so vivid, and the relationships that develop over the time were described so beautifully.
> 
> I have recently read I know where the Crawdad sings and I am looking forward to seeing the film.  I know the reviews are not so good but I still want to see it.
> 
> Last night I finished Hamnet By Maggie OFarrell. Another good book.


I loved Where the Crawdad Sings. One of the best books I’ve read recently. I’m a bit nervous about the film, I might just see it when it comes on the telly! In my opinion, there’s only one film which is true to the book, and that’s The Green Mile by Stephen King. Excellent book and film.


----------



## eggyg (Jul 28, 2022)

pawprint91 said:


> I really enjoy reading (moreso than watching tv, or any other hobby, really...!) - just wondered if anybody else did and if you've read any good books recently? I'll read anything, but my favourite authors are Lisa Jewell (just finished The Family Remains!), Jodi Picoult & Marian Keyes!


If you like Lisa Jewell try Louise Candlish. They are very good.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Jul 28, 2022)

I searched some of the books mentioned but ended up getting a sample
 The book is "Mystic and the Secret of Happiness" by Anne-Claire Szubaniska. It may not be my type of book but it is about a cat and I am a real cat person!


----------



## freesia (Jul 28, 2022)

eggyg said:


> Where the Crawdad Sings.


This has been on my kindle wish list for a while. I keep hearing really mixed reviews about the book so keep putting off downloading it.


trophywench said:


> I've just won a nice new Kindle in a raffle


i love my kindle and wouldn't be without it when we go away as i can easily get through a few books. I do still love proper books though, you can't beat walking into a bookshop and losing time browsing.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Jul 28, 2022)

freesia said:


> This has been on my kindle wish list for a while. I keep hearing really mixed reviews about the book so keep putting off downloading it.
> 
> i love my kindle and wouldn't be without it when we go away as i can easily get through a few books. I do still love proper books though, you can't beat walking into a bookshop and losing time browsing.



Nothing like a good browse but no idea when I will next do it as usually in wheelchair! ☹️


----------



## freesia (Jul 28, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> Nothing like a good browse but no idea when I will next do it as usually in wheelchair! ☹️


Do many bookshops in your area not have wheelchair access or lifts to other floors (i'm thinking Waterstones or WH Smith)? I would think it could be difficult in some charity shops or second hand book shops though as they are often smaller, although don't they have to be accessible?  Could you ask someone to go with you?


----------



## eggyg (Jul 28, 2022)

freesia said:


> This has been on my kindle wish list for a while. I keep hearing really mixed reviews about the book so keep putting off downloading it.
> 
> i love my kindle and wouldn't be without it when we go away as i can easily get through a few books. I do still love proper books though, you can't beat walking into a bookshop and losing time browsing.


We have the most amazing independent bookshop where we live. It’s like a rabbit warren. New and second hand books. Record, music sheets. It also has a cafe attached and a beautiful walled garden. I’m due a visit very soon. 
Sorry @MikeyBikey but it definitely isn’t wheelchair unfortunately, our Waterstones is, wide aisles and a lift, so I would imagine they all would be. It’s worth a look.


----------



## freesia (Jul 28, 2022)

eggyg said:


> We have the most amazing independent bookshop where we live. It’s like a rabbit warren. New and second hand books. Record, music sheets. It also has a cafe attached and a beautiful walled garden


It sounds like a second hand book barn a few miles from us. Its so crammed with books and shelves the aisles are only a couple of feet wide. All the books are second hand and the place is huge with little nooks and crannies to sit and read in. Its was pre covid since i was last there. This placd too has a coffee shop attached which is always packed out.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 28, 2022)

I like our local independent bookshop, where they have new and second hand books next to each other. 
I also like being able to go in get help choosing books for gifts, especially with our great nieces and nephews.  No experience to draw on, so glad to have help.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 28, 2022)

I love reading but I am a Kindle reader. I am a crime, police procedural, occasional historic fiction, and some factual books.


----------



## Brianson (Jul 28, 2022)

I’m not a big reader. The Shining was the last book I read, that was last year. Except I recently read the Michael Mosley 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet. That was really interesting and has an accompanying cook book, also very good.


----------



## eggyg (Jul 29, 2022)

grovesy said:


> I love reading but I am a Kindle reader. I am a crime, police procedural, occasional historic fiction, and some factual books.


I have a kindle but only use it for holidays. I like to hold a book, and touch it and flick back sometimes, I miss that with a Kindle. But as I’m getting older and more decrepit a Kindle would be easier on my shoulders, I struggle to hold some of my books and I rarely buy hardbacks now as they’re too big and too heavy. Mine is quite old, I might hint for an updated one for Christmas.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 29, 2022)

eggyg said:


> I have a kindle but only use it for holidays. I like to hold a book, and touch it and flick back sometimes, I miss that with a Kindle. But as I’m getting older and more decrepit a Kindle would be easier on my shoulders, I struggle to hold some of my books and I rarely buy hardbacks now as they’re too big and too heavy. Mine is quite old, I might hint for an updated one for Christmas.


I used find taking the Kindle to read at appointments easier than a book. I like the fact you can change the font on a Kindle. I have not a physical book for years.


----------



## Brianson (Jul 29, 2022)

I’m reading a horror book in braille. Something bad is going to happen. I can feel it.


----------



## freesia (Jul 29, 2022)

eggyg said:


> One August Night, was one of the worst books I’ve ever read.


Well, i agree wuth this eggyg! I've just finished reading it and feel i've wasted my time. It covered too many years, not enough detail and i didn't care about any characters really. What a load of rubbish. I hate to say that as i've enjoyed her other books but i felt she'd rushed to do the sequal without any thought.


----------



## pawprint91 (Jul 29, 2022)

eggyg said:


> If you like Lisa Jewell try Louise Candlish. They are very good.


Thank you for the recommendation, I've read a few of hers already - The Swimming Pool, The Other Passenger & The Heights!


----------



## pawprint91 (Jul 29, 2022)

trophywench said:


> I've just won a nice new Kindle in a raffle so will soon be getting going downloading books I haven't read.  Of which there are at least 3 or 4 years worth - no idea why but from reading anything and everything, and investing in Kindles when they first invented them - we both just packed up reading books.  Which is a lucky co-incidence because they're just about going to stop support for our old ones, ie won't be able to download books to them anyway very soon.  I could have bought the r. tickets in 2019, 20, 21 or 22 so I've possibly spent the price of a Kindle on em anyway!  (a Club we belong to hasn't been able to hold an in person AGM rally since 2019, and the raffle is drawn at that - ie last week!)


I love my Kindle, hope you enjoy your new one - you get some great deals on there these days, even with recently published books!


----------



## freesia (Jul 29, 2022)

If you have Amazon Prime you can sign up for prime reading. Its free to sign up and like a massive library. You can download books free, i think up to 10 at a time, then just return them when they're read.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 29, 2022)

Great thread.  I really like seeing what others have been reading and getting such a mix of reviews. 
thanks @pawprint91


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 29, 2022)

eggyg said:


> I loved Where the Crawdad Sings. One of the best books I’ve read recently. I’m a bit nervous about the film, I might just see it when it comes on the telly! In my opinion, there’s only one film which is true to the book, and that’s The Green Mile by Stephen King. Excellent book and film.


I think Stephen King directed the film, maybe that’s why it’s so good!  I’m a bit of a Stephen King fan, not particularly because of the horror, but because he really develops his characters well and whatever is happening that is impossible he makes it feel almost believable and you can imagine you are there with them.  There are probably many other writers who can do that, but I’m not very adventurous and actually haven’t read anything for ages, I must get back into the habit!  
My other favourite Stephen Kings which I could probably read over and over are The Tommyknockers, Under the Dome (TV series made of that was appalling, first episode was OK but then it turned into a completely different story which had nothing to do with the book any more, there was also a diabetic character who wasn’t even in the book and they implied that she needed to inject a whole vial of insulin in one go to stay alive!), and 11.22.63, which is a slightly different style for him, about a wormhole back in time and what might happen if you could prevent the assassination of JFK.  The ending was a bit weak but as soon as I get to the end I just want to start from the begininning all over again, I don’t really know why!  My husband read it and was not impressed at all  .  My hubby and daughter read loads every day, they put me to shame


----------



## eggyg (Jul 29, 2022)

freesia said:


> Well, i agree wuth this eggyg! I've just finished reading it and feel i've wasted my time. It covered too many years, not enough detail and i didn't care about any characters really. What a load of rubbish. I hate to say that as i've enjoyed her other books but i felt she'd rushed to do the sequal without any thought.


Exactly how I felt.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Jul 29, 2022)

These days I use an Amazon Fire but  for novels only as I find it impossible for reference style books as you can't flip back and forth easily. It was very handy when I had that long spell in prison (Opps hospital) following my amputation.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jul 29, 2022)

Has to be books everytime.

Enjoy reading sports people's  autobiography,  last being Sir Alex Ferguson.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 7, 2022)

Sally71 said:


> I think Stephen King directed the film, maybe that’s why it’s so good!  I’m a bit of a Stephen King fan, not particularly because of the horror, but because he really develops his characters well and whatever is happening that is impossible he makes it feel almost believable and you can imagine you are there with them.  There are probably many other writers who can do that, but I’m not very adventurous and actually haven’t read anything for ages, I must get back into the habit!


The Green Mile film was both written and directed by Frank Darabont, though I think Stephen King approved it. He doesn't normally like his books that have been turned into films, particularly The Shining, which he hates.(I think that's because in Kubrick's film the character Dick Halloran, played by Scatman Crothers, is killed, which doesn't happen in the book)

If i collected the books on my Kindle as physical books we would have no wallspace but for shelves. I only ever buy cookbooks as physical copies, and the occasional book that fuels my interest in Second World War aircraft where photographs add to the text.


----------



## pawprint91 (Aug 7, 2022)

mikeyB said:


> If i collected the books on my Kindle as physical books we would have no wallspace but for shelves.


 Glad this isn't just me


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 14, 2022)

I’ve just (re)read Treasure Island

That’s a cracking little romp. Even if it is almost entirely impossible to read it without reliving the Muppet version.


----------



## Bloden (Aug 14, 2022)

I'm re-reading Margaret Atwood's The Handmaid's Tale - it must be 30 years since I first read it. Brilliant!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 14, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I’ve just (re)read Treasure Island
> 
> That’s a cracking little romp. Even if it is almost entirely impossible to read it without reliving the Muppet version.



I found the Secret Seven easy reading when I was quite ill -  Robert Goddard was just to headbangingly complex!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 14, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> I found the Secret Seven easy reading when I was quite ill -  Robert Goddard was just to headbangingly complex!



Haha! I’ve enjoyed a few Goddards in my time (a charity shop / school PTA fair favourite!).

I’ve a big pile waiting for me now though, including the however many years old man who climbed out of the window (and its sequel!)


----------



## Eva66 (Aug 18, 2022)

SB2015 said:


> Such a good book.  The descriptions of the different characters were so vivid, and the relationships that develop over the time were described so beautifully.
> 
> I have recently read I know where the Crawdad sings and I am looking forward to seeing the film.  I know the reviews are not so good but I still want to see it.
> 
> Last night I finished Hamnet By Maggie OFarrell. Another good book.


@SB2015  You and I have similar tastes!  I really liked 'A Gentleman in Moscow', 'Hamnet', 'Where the Crawdad Sings'.  I have just finished 'Violetta' by Isabel Allende - love most of her books.  I read 'Pachinko' not long ago - also very good.  In fact, I have had a good run of some great books of late.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 18, 2022)

Eva66 said:


> @SB2015  You and I have similar tastes!  I really liked 'A Gentleman in Moscow', 'Hamnet', 'Where the Crawdad Sings'.  I have just finished 'Violetta' by Isabel Allende - love most of her books.  I read 'Pachinko' not long ago - also very good.  In fact, I have had a good run of some great books of late.


Thanks for those suggestions. I shall look at Violette and others by Isabel Allende, as well as Pachinko.

I have just finished All Our Mothers.  I was gripped as soon as I started and finished it in tears.  Such a good description of friendship in all its forms.


----------



## SunflowerMama (Aug 19, 2022)

I listen to audiobooks like mad. Here are some I really liked. 

The Throwaway Children

The Seven Sisters Series

The Lovely Lane series plus parallel series about Ruby

Everything I have  read by Diney Costelho

The Well

The Dilly's Story series by Rosie Goodwin

The Mangle  Street  murders (book 1 im the series but  there  are  4, don't  know what  the series  is called) 

The Quiet at the End of the World 

The Man who forgot  his Wife

The Psychology of Time  Travel. 



Eeek,  I shall stop before I list everything  I havr ever  read.   Those  stand out anyway!!


----------

